# battle lake mn



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

went fishin out on west battle today and we took are limit of crappies and some bluegill in 15 feet in the group straight out from the first resort some nice fish out there caught um 1 after the other to between 4 and 830 just gotta fight through the 3/4 pounders to get the big ones


----------

